# Blower for CAT Skid steer



## Bowrider (Dec 26, 2004)

I just bought a 2003 Cat 236 skidsteer. I am looking at used blowers for it. Will Bobcat fit?
Can I get a wire harness for my machine to have electrics or are the joysticks different. I know some have an additional handheld controller. Any input would be helpful.


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

I believe the challenge will be getting compatible electrical interfaces between your proposed blower and SS presuming you have the hyd flow to handle a blower. I own a Bobcat Toolcat and have both Quick-Attach and Bobcat blowers. Contemporary Bobcat blowers (e.g. SB200, SB240,..) have a 7-pin electrical interface. BC TC's and skids can have 7 and/or 14 pin electrical interface(s). I am under the _impression_ that contemporary BC blowers are not electrically "outta-the-chute" compatible with anything but a BC TC or SS that has a 7-pin connector. At least that was the way it looked awhile back when I originally purchased my blowers.

I have been told that older BC blowers were made by Erskine and can have a 14-pin connector. WARNING: I have also been told that not all 14-pin connections are pin-for-pin the same....depends on manufacturer...or so I've been told.

I mention Quick-Attach because you mention a "handheld controller". Insofar as the Quick-Attach is concerned, I have one of these controllers for my blower. This is an incredibly simple (and overpriced, IMO) controller that features 4 momentary SPST switches. It is convenient in that you simply connect +12V and GND to the controller and you have "instant" chute rotation/deflection control (presuming you have hyd flow to the blower). I think one could easily construct an equivalent handheld/cab-mounted device using the same 4 SPST-momentary switch design or, even better, use two SPDT-Center Off rocker switches.

Really...to avoid ha$$les on down the line...just make sure you get your mind wrapped around the different electrical interfaces you may have to deal with and don't make assumptions about their compatibility. You might be able to adapt interfaces should you require it. But franky, I'd avoid buying an attachment that requires substantial electrical adaptation...unless you get a really, really good deal on it.

BTW, Q-A/Erskine also provides wiring harnesses that'll adapt one of their blowers to whatever electrical interface you have on your CAT SS. I'm sure other blower manufacturers do as well.

BTW, I think both my blowers are very good. Each has their strengths and weaknesses. If I were to buy another blower it would probably be the Erskine/Q-A...partly because it appears to be easy to adapt it, electrically, to a variety of SS makes (e.g. NH, CAT, Case, etc) while the Bobcat does not.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

As spud pointed out, the 7 pin is Bobcats wiring that doesn't fit other brands of machines.. If you are dead set on a blower, you should plan ahead and get the machine from the start set up with electric over hyro function. Not that you can't run different blowers off different machines, but for the best combination plan form the start with Flow rates, size of blower, and connections.


----------



## Bowrider (Dec 26, 2004)

My CAT skidsteer has no electronics right now. I am checking into if the 14 pin harness from CAT goes on this machine. I can adapt the blower controls on the Bobcat blower with toggles. I have to check flow rates and pressures to make sure they are compatible with my machine. I am not in a rush as I wont use a blower again till next season. I do a lot of cell tower work on moutains that arn't opened after every storm. The skidsteers with chains and a blower seem to work the best (other than a bulldozer) I figure it is a good time now to buy a used blower and I am seeing them pop up at good prices. I need to find out the specs on my machine and then try to buy as new and as compatible as possible.


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

Bowrider;766486 said:


> My CAT skidsteer has no electronics right now. I am checking into if the 14 pin harness from CAT goes on this machine. I can adapt the blower controls on the Bobcat blower with toggles. I have to check flow rates and pressures to make sure they are compatible with my machine. I am not in a rush as I wont use a blower again till next season. I do a lot of cell tower work on moutains that arn't opened after every storm. The skidsteers with chains and a blower seem to work the best (other than a bulldozer) I figure it is a good time now to buy a used blower and I am seeing them pop up at good prices. I need to find out the specs on my machine and then try to buy as new and as compatible as possible.


You said, "I can adapt the blower controls on the Bobcat blower with toggles." Careful with that. If you're dealing with a newer BC blower note that the wiring harness that comes from the SS goes into a "black box" mounted on the back of the blower. That's a controller and that can complicate the world; however, I'm thinking one could bypass this controller and use toggle switches as you suggest. After all, all you need to do is control 4 solenoids...and the wiring is exposed.

I have the wiring schematic for a BC SB200, SB240, and a SBX240 so if you're using one of those blowers the wire numbers are:
2730, 2720, 2710, 2700 : GND
5200: Lower the deflector
5250: Raise the deflector
5150: Rotate chute left
5300: Rotate chute right

According to the schematic, these would be the wires that go from the controller to the solenoids. Good luck hacking the BC blower. Shouldn't be too hard if the schematic is any indicator. One final word: Whatever switches you decide on...avoid cheap crap. I suggest an industrial switch such as those made by Eaton. These are available from Newark Electronics (and I'm sure other places). My TC uses these switches and they are pretty nice.


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

My bro has a 9' Erskine on one of his Cat skid steers. I used it a lot last winter. AWESOME unit. You can spin the chute around and aim it (the top flap) up and down with your thumbs. Just don't hit a manhole cover with it...I did...lol...what a jolt!

Anyways...I could hog 72 driveways (property management contract) in about 2 hours (3 if it was deep snow). When I was about 2/3 done, I would call my bro and he would call in the shovel/snow-blowing crew to do the walkways.

Only problem we ever had was one of the hoses coming loose at the end and I was leaking hydrolic fluid on the left side of the blower. I could see it. I called by bro and he had a crew there in time to refill me and take care of the hose.


----------

